# Movie Review- Doom



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Something has gone wrong at a remote scientific research station on Mars. All research has ceased. Communication has failed. And the messages that do get through are less than comforting. It's a level 5 quarantine, and the only souls allowed in or out are the Rapid Response Tactical Squad - hardened Marines armed to the teeth with enough firepower to neutralize any enemy...or so they think. The research being done at Olduvai station has unwittingly opened a door, and all hell has broken loose. A legion of nightmarish creatures of unknown origin lurks behind every wall and stalks the countless rooms and tunnels of the facility, killing what few people remain. Sealing off the portal to Earth, Sarge, Reaper and their team must use every weapon at their disposal - and some they find along the way - to carry out their orders: nothing gets out alive.

They say this movie is for Doom fans only. Well I have never played Doom and it wasnt that bad. Yes the Rock is cheesy and yes the movies plot runs along the lines of Dawn of the Dead, Resident Evil, and any other freaky creature movie. The part I enjoyed the most was when you went 1st person as if you were playing the game. THAT was fun. I must say though it could have been more developed. Overall so-so I went in expecting crap and came out with a hmm coulda been worse attitude.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

IDDQD.

stupid message too short...


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

B- for fair and somewhat entertaining


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

Doom was a great game as a kid. heck, it was pretty much the only computer game when it first came out, so everyone had doom. I still remember the codes from when i was 5, lol, IDDQD, idfa for all guns. Im sure the movie will be dissapointing, but just because it cant live up to the game. I just recently beat doom III and the exp and have the calculator version.

It was also like the first game to be almost taken off the market for gore and violence, that just screams it's a great game.


----------



## fishn00b (Jun 10, 2005)

I just IDCLIP -ed through all your posts :-D


----------



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

It's an eighteen, is it not? lol
I grew up around the game DOOM (lol) and so i'll probably pretty much enjoy it, not to mention i'm a video-game, movie nerd...


----------

